# What Can You Put in Weep Holes to Keep Bugs Out!



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

where're the weeps ? inside in the bsmt or outside in the brickwork ? could try wicking.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Stainless steel wool last many times longer.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

limitdiy said:


> I've tried the steel wool on my old house. It turned into rusty crap pretty quickly....messy as hell.
> 
> Is there anything I can put in the weep holes, so bugs can't get into the weep holes?


This is a nice looking setup:
http://www.bugoutweepholes.com/?gclid=CJyzjLG2yqICFQLEsgoduh7hyA


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

itsreallyconc said:


> where're the weeps ? inside in the bsmt or outside in the brickwork ? could try wicking.


outside...around the house in the brick work.
the house is all brick...so there is no siding on it.

stainless steel wool mesh does not rust?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Use brass or plastic pot scrubbers! 

A square of aluminum window screen could be used also.


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

Wildie said:


> Use brass or plastic pot scrubbers!
> 
> A square of aluminum window screen could be used also.


how would you go about attaching the piece of window screen?
to brick....


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

I used that soft aluminum gutter guard from HD. It bends real easy, has large enough holes for air to pass but keeps out bees and other critters. Just cut a piece slightly larger than the weep hole and gently push it in until it's past the outer edge of the brick.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

limitdiy said:


> how would you go about attaching the piece of window screen?
> to brick....


 Usually, a weep hole is made by omitting the mortor between the ends of a pair of bricks. The opening is approximately 3/8"X2 1/2".
I would cut a piece of screen about 2 1/2"X6". 
The piece of screen is folded back on itself in a U shape and then pressed into the cavity.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I have steel wool in mine, it seems to be ok. 

I forgot about those holes though, I should check all of them to make sure they actually are properly bug proofed. The ones I noticed do have steel wool though.


----------

